# Can your cockapoo....???



## Annie and Poppy (Apr 28, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

Wow another lovely day here in Herts, sun sun sun! Lots of icecubes for Poppy and lots of playing in the garden.

Also, very very clever and multitalented with helping mummy around the house....

CAN YOUR COCKAPOO....

Clean out the cupboards?!










Or the fridge?!




















Haahaa these photos made us laugh loads I thought I'd share them with you all!


We have 4 visitors coming for the day tomorrow and so Poppy is having her second bath tonight along with a nice brush later tonight. Yet another evening ahead of 3 hours trying to keep her awake so she sleeps through the night! We have been singing, dancing, running around like loons ourselves, opening and closing doors just to make a noise, EVERYTHING to try and stop her napping in the evening!

Massive woof from Poppy who is currently running around like a loon dripping water everywhere from the icecube she has in her mouth!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHHAHAHAH those pictures are great! so cute!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Lovely pics - are the visitors your excuse for the fridge contents? xx


----------



## Annie and Poppy (Apr 28, 2011)

Hahah! I'd love to say yes but we do seem to have a permanent beer shelf!!


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

My kinda fridge contents ............ wine, beer & a cockapoo to cuddle!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Annie and Poppy said:


> Hahah! I'd love to say yes but we do seem to have a permanent beer shelf!!


And the champagne? (I'm just jealous!!) xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Can't spot ant milk !!!! great pics just dont shut her ... just where Mable would love to be in the firdge lol x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Funny Funny Funny 

Thanks for sharing them with us .. I did let out a loud laugh .. now my family think I am really SILLY.... 

As for the beer shelf .. good for you ... crack one open now and chill


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hope you don't mind me joining in. 

Jess assisting with the dishwasher!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

paul1959 said:


> Hope you don't mind me joining in.
> 
> Jess assisting with the dishwasher!


lol Deltas good at that one. 

lol she also tried paw the other day at pairing up socks from the odd sock bag but gave up and just made a bed for herself


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Excellent Paul ...clever Jess

I must train my dogs to clear the dishwasher each day ... I may write them a chore list ha ha ha


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

I am lying here in pain and now in more pain from laughing so much Brilliant Poppy. Annie just wait til she gets in the fridge with a joint of meat......when your not around still laughing:laugh:


----------



## Annie and Poppy (Apr 28, 2011)

Cara- The 'champagne' is M&S prosecco left over from New Year!!!

Karen- There is milk on a higher shelf, I promise!!!

Paul- Your photo made me laugh out loud!!! Jess is so cute look at those gorgeous flappy ears. She is super clever for helping load the dishwasher!!!

And what a clever girl Delta is for being able to paid uo the odd socks!!!

Does anyone else have any action shots of cockapoos 'helping' around the house?!

We have horrid horrid rain in Herts today and Poppy has already been blow dried twice as she decided to take 15 minutes to find a suitable place to wee rather than the usual 15 seconds!!!


----------



## Annie and Poppy (Apr 28, 2011)

**pair up not paid uo** (Poppy is helping me type!!!)


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Annie and Poppy said:


> **pair up not paid uo** (Poppy is helping me type!!!)


Yeh I meant any milk .... not ant milk .. der !!
And mine are nt that helpful


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Great photos, all of them. I promised my husband that if we got a cockapoo, I'd have it so well trained that she will bring him a gin & tonic each evening. Still working on it !


----------



## Annie and Poppy (Apr 28, 2011)

Hello Everyone!

Well, Poppy has been OUTSTANDING helping around the house today!

The hoovering took me 4 times the time it should have!! Poppy couldn't decide what was best: To lick it, growl at it, bark at it, mount it, chase it, or try to eat the wire! Then when she wasn't decided she just stood in front of it so I couldn't carry on!!!

Also, to add to my previous pictures of her helping cleaning out the cupboard and fridge, here are a couple from today.

Poppy helping unload the shopping:


















and...Poppy helping check the washing machine has been emptied properly!!:


















Annie and Poppy


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

What a poppet she is!Love your pics so funny,what a super shiny coat she has all those baths i think. Im getting so envious of the gorgeous pics people put on here,i want one of my own to take pics of! x


----------



## Annie and Poppy (Apr 28, 2011)

Haha she makes us laugh so much I just have to take a photo of her doing silly things!

She was trying everything to squeeze past me to get in the washing machine when I was taking the wet stuff out! Then as soon as I put the clothes down in she went!

She is super shiny since her bath on Saturday (her second bath now!) I used baby conditioner as well as baby shampoo that I did her first bath. It has made it much shinier! Think I will alternate so she doesn't have conditioner every week but we definitely want to keep the baths up because of our cream carpets, walls and sofa!!! Plus she smells lovely afterwards!!!


----------

